# What cereal do you eat?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I am getting sick of my bran, anyone have anything good?


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I eat oatmeal - just the plain stuff and sprinkle some brown sugar on it.







Ty


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Okay, I'll fess up, I eat three homemade oatmeal cookies each morning with 3-4 cups of hot coffee. That's breakfast! Then I GO! Yippee!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

if u r after fiber and sick of bran go to GNC store and buy fiber tablets u need about 12-15grams of fiber/day drink 8 glasses of water


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I love Quaker corn bran & G.M.oatmeal crisp, or multi grain cheerios. They are fairly high in fiber & very tasty.


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

I also like corn bran, or Puffins which are basically the same thing only organic... although they have less fiber per serving (I think it's like 5 grams) I've found they work better for me than the super high fiber stuff like All Bran... I have no idea why that is though.


----------



## Courage (Sep 28, 2001)

I eat Kelloggs Fruit & Fibre.Courage


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Well, it's not exactly CEREAL, but down here in the south, I like a nice, piping hot bowl of grits in the morning!! Umm, umm, GOOD







!! I also enjoy oatmeal with sugar and cinnamon sometimes. As for cold cereal, I like Honey Nut Cheerios or regular old corn flakes


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

i love cereal. any kind of cereal







frosted mini-wheats are good. you can also get wheatena hot cereal, which has a lot of fiber.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It's expensive, but it helps so I buy it: Cracklin Oat Bran (Kellogg's, I think). I also eat oatmeal if I grind the oat groats myself. A little brown sugar and a little rice milk...and I don't get hungry as soon for lunch if I eat oatmeal.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Kashi's Instant Heart to Heart Oatmeal is my favorite breakfast. I luv all three of their flavors and they are rich in soluable fiber.


----------



## 18941 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kashi Go Lean Crunch. Very good, with 8 grams of fiber per bowl. I sprinkle flax seed on it for added fiber/ go power...LoriJ


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I like Wheat n Bran cereal. I put it in a bowl and put some cocnut or oive oil on it. add a few nuts. That and V 8 juice are my breakfast. Not all that YUM butr you get use to it and it helps w/C


----------



## 13491 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quacker Oatmeal - the flavored type.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

This may sound weird...but I like to mix half a cup of raisin bran with half a cup of cheerios with a little sweetener on top. Love it! A cup of just raisin bran is too much at one time for me, so the less filling cheerios evens it out.


----------



## 19317 (Apr 29, 2006)

I eat Kellogs All Bran, but I'm worried about the ammount of sugar in it. I'm not sure if it's a lot or not


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

8 grams is what the googled info said.That usually isn't that much. especially since it is so high in fiber.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

It should say on the box how many grams of sugar, fiber etc. For me the cereal works better than anything else.


----------



## 19962 (Apr 28, 2005)

If you want wheat bran without added sugar, you can get it by going to your Health Food Store,and buying Unprocessed Wheat Bran. I use about 1/4 cup daily, and mix it with either apple sauce, yogurt, or cooked oatmeal.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fiber One Honey Cluster


----------

